# air suspension



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Does anyone know a good air suspension system for the b14? or is there any for the b14 that will bolt on?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

n/m i found some stuff on it, incase anyone else wants to know.. to find anything at all about it you search under 'air ride' to find info.


----------



## Derrick (Apr 7, 2003)

*air suspension on b14*



AL_Sentra said:


> Does anyone know a good air suspension system for the b14? or is there any for the b14 that will bolt on?


 Hey man I have a complete bolt on kit so they do make them.I'l let you know who I got mine from but it was a guy out of ark.Hey I also noticed you were from Alabama.I'm from B'ham.Do you know of any installers in your area?


----------

